# Shot a P99 this weekend...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

So, I shot a P99 this weekend... I put 100 rds through it. A buddy of mine was able to pick one up for 350.00. It's german made, not a S&W model.

I was pretty damn impressed with the accuracy, put the trigger is something that I don't know if I could ever get use to. It has a real funky/sponge/long pull type feel to it... Do all P99's have this type of trigger feel...? I'm not sure if I was shooting a AS or QA, etc, I was to busy shooting it and forgot to ask afterwards...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl.

Was every shot the same, or did it have DA/SA?

The QA is the same on every shot. The A/S has the DA/SA.

If it was the same (the QA), even I don't like that trigger).

Glad ya found it accurate, though


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Wake Up*

JS

Step away from the Walther. Just put it down, and walk away.

We do not need two Walther-addicted administrators on this site.

Go back to your room.

Take a deep breath.

Relax.

Keep repeating "Kimber, Kimber, AR-15, AR-15"

Let yourself become focused, relaxed, at ease, more and more centered.

Good.

Now go find some more beauty in the stars, and leave the Walthers to Shipwreck.

WM


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> JS
> 
> Step away from the Walther. Just put it down, and walk away.
> 
> ...


+1 and we don't need the site owner becoming a P99 nut. The internet is not big enough.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

HEHE
I met 2 guys at the range today.....
One of them had a "AG" P99/AS...... was cool since I had both my P99's with me and my Walther G22......


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> +1 and we don't need the site owner becoming a P99 nut. The internet is not big enough.


oh don't worry...  I also put about 100 rds through a Kimber Tactical Pro. My next gun purchase will more than likely be another Kimber... I got the 1911 bug and I've got it bad my friends...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

js said:


> oh don't worry...  I also put about 100 rds through a Kimber Tactical Pro. My next gun purchase will more than likely be another Kimber... I got the 1911 bug and I've got it bad my friends...


Ahhh, and the world rights itself.

:heart: :heart: :heart: :smt052 :smt049 :smt049 :smt049

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Ahhh, and the world rights itself.
> 
> :heart: :heart: :heart: :smt052 :smt049 :smt049 :smt049
> 
> WM


Everyone makes a mistake :smt082


----------

